# question about stereo wiring harness



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a wireing harness from a 99 z28 camaro and was wondering if it would work in an 06 gto, just a shot in the dark. Oh and also the ant adapter.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

i wouldn't count on it anymore than an LT1 wireing harness would work in an LS1.


----------

